# ebay mein RM7 FR



## oldmen (18. August 2008)

hi ,

schaut mal unter der artikelnummer: 220269079460 nach verkaufe da mein Rocky RM7 FR Rahmen....

bei Fragen meldet euch auch gerne hier, sofern interesse ist


gruss oldmen


----------



## slayerrider (19. August 2008)

kennst das hier, oder machst das mit Absicht?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145146


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

